# Scotland in Jan ???



## ajhcmaj (Apr 7, 2008)

Question.

I know that it is difficult to get Scotland in the summers.  Is it worthwhile to go in Jan/Feb...??

Meaning are activites still running (golf, horseback riding, etc)


Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 7, 2008)

If you're into cold, wet, and gray, I think it'd be wonderful. Me, I'd sample single malts!

Jim Ricks


----------



## abbekit (Apr 7, 2008)

We were there this past December and have been in Ireland in February.  Yes, it's worth it.  There is much to be seen that is indoors, castles and yes distilleries.  During both trips we had some wonderful warmish days and also some cold days.  But never a day that we didn't enjoy walking the streets and seeing the sights (and I'm a total cold weather wuss who lives in Texas!). 

The upside is NO crowds, no lines, no waiting for anything, even no pre-booking for tours that you might want to take.  If you can swing New Year's Eve (Hogmanay in Edinburgh http://www.edinburghshogmanay.org/) it is supposed to be a great festival.  

We love our off-season visits to places like this.  Due to off-season rates we were able to splurge on the Edinburgh 5* hotel The Balmoral in December, a real treat.

Go for it!


----------



## ausman (Apr 7, 2008)

Me too.

But I do that anyway, no matter where, and some more than others.

Seriously, as to the question, I don't know. In the age of the telephone and internet it should be easy to find out, or I could just call my Aunt for you.

Are you one who chases the small white ball.?


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 8, 2008)

You might find later availibility in Scotland at www.daelive.com


----------



## scotlass (Apr 8, 2008)

It probably depends on what you want to do.  If you are touring the Highlands, just be aware that it snows there, sometimes a lot!  The A9 is often closed and that's the main route to Inverness from the south.  I would not plan on golf.  Also be aware that the days are very short as it is quite far north.  I am a Scotland fanatic, and yet would hesitate to go in the winter.


----------



## regatta333 (Apr 8, 2008)

We stayed at Hilton Craigendarroch for a week in Jan '05.  Weather-wise, we were pretty fortunate as there was no snow while we were there and the roads were clear.  We knew up front that our days would necessarily be short.  We did get to tour a number of castles with no crowds, although some of them were closed for the season.

One day, we signed up for an ATV tour, which turned out to be a blast.  We did have a couple of rainy days, but had a great stay over all.


----------



## silvib (Apr 8, 2008)

If your desired activities are to be golf and horseback riding, I would definitely not choose Jan/Feb.  My sister lives in the Scottish Borders and I know her husband does not golf at this time of the year.  Even some of the stately homes close in winter.  Years' ago we used to use our then owned timeshares in Devon & Cornwall, November weeks and that was always very cold for golf and the stately homes (except for the grounds & souvenir shop) were always closed.  I'm sure you'd find plenty of alternative things to do, just depends on your priorities.


----------



## Aldo (Apr 8, 2008)

As Carolinian says, DAE often has Scotland available in the summer.

I've only been in the summer.  Stays light till 11 PM, sun is up at 5AM.

I presume the winters must be the opposite.  Very short days and long long nights.


----------



## silvib (Apr 9, 2008)

I loved the light nights - couldn't believe it didn't get dark until 11.  Gave you so much time to do things outdoors.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Apr 10, 2008)

I recall reading in Golf Digest taht you can still play the Old Course at St. Andrews but you have to carry a mat with you and play off the mat.


----------



## nordicdiva (Apr 25, 2008)

We were in Scotland in March.  Never again.
Waste of time and airfare.  Much of Scotland that is to be enjoyed is the outdoors, the gardens, the flora and fauna.  We had wind, rain, mist, and everything in between.  Do not waste your money on Jan/Feb. 

We ended up spending most of the time in pubs to escape the weather.
If you're into "pubs"...then go.  Otherwise, forget it.


----------



## Chrisky (Apr 28, 2008)

It maybe harder in summer to get anything but have you thought about September. We vacationed for 3 weeks in Scotland last Sept. 07. The weather was great, with only 2 really very wet days.


----------

